# Lethal yellow mouse has a tumour



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

I went to check on my lethal yellow mouse Apricot today. She has issues with her weight, but it had begun to improve. I was doing a general health check when I noticed a big lump on her side. I'm sure it's a tumour.
She's only 6 months old. I'll take her to the vet... but is surgery worth it? Can it even be removed? Will they come back?
I'm very worried about her. Eating and drinking is normal, she sleeps a lot and struggles a bit to get up the tube, but she's been like that ever since I got her.
I included pictures for reference.


----------



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

I was sure it was a tumour... but I went to the vet today and found out it was a cyst! Got it drained and I've separated her.
Is there any behaviour I need to watch for?


----------



## blacky55667 (Feb 3, 2014)

That's great! I can't be of any help about the behavior though, sorry, ask her vet maybe she'll tell you what to watch for


----------

